# Spanish lamps, CEGASA



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

Picked these items up on holiday in Spain, They were refitting an electrical shop, thats where i got the sign. most holiday makers visit the gift shops but i decided to spend one day around the electrical shops instead.


----------



## Exide (Mar 28, 2011)

The small Cegasa torch as a xenon bulb and is realy bright.


----------

